# Freezing yogurt?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone make up batches of yogurt and store in the freezer?
Can this be done? I don't mean as frozen yogurt of the ice cream style. 

I wanted to make up a lot of yogurt because I have the extra milk but don't know if I can freeze and thaw out. Will the yogurt be the same after being thawed?
Thank you


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope don't think so. Why don't you just freeze the milk and then make the yogurt as needed from the milk??


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Sondra. I had forgot that you can freeze the milk :blush2


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I freeze yogurt to use as starter & that works fine as starter


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so glad you posted that!! My son sensitive to cow's milk so regular store bought yogurt will not work as a starter for me. I have to buy got's milk yogurt to use as a starter.
I did know that freezeing would not hurt the cultures. I can freeze the probiotics he takes and it not hurt their strenght.
Thanks!!


----------

